# R50 Steering Power



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi All, Can some one tell me where the power/fuse for the power steering pump is. My Haynes manual tells me of it, but not where to find it.


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

So no body knows?


----------



## timfitz63 (Aug 10, 2010)

Stab in the dark here (I'm more knowledgeable about the later R55/R56/R57 MINI's): there may not _be_ a fuse; I think the R50's used an hydraulic steering pump, whereas the electrical steering motors were introduced with the R56/R57 series.


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

The pump on the R50 is run by an electric motor not the usual pulley on the engine. As you say, later MINIs have an electric motor on the column. My Haynes mentions the motor pump but almost nothing else about it. There is also an electriic cooling fan for the pump and fluid.


----------



## timfitz63 (Aug 10, 2010)

BMWFatherFigure said:


> The pump on the R50 is run by an electric motor not the usual pulley on the engine. As you say, later MINIs have an electric motor on the column. My Haynes mentions the motor pump but almost nothing else about it. There is also an electriic cooling fan for the pump and fluid.


Ah, I see! I learned something new today! :thumbup:


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for trying - we must be the only two with reading and writing skills on this part of the forum!!


----------



## timfitz63 (Aug 10, 2010)

BMWFatherFigure said:


> Thanks for trying - we must be the only two with reading and writing skills on this part of the forum!!


As you guys 'Down Under' say: no worries, mate! :thumbup:

Yeah, this little corner of Bimmerfest, devoted to the MINI's, is fairly inactive. You might try posting your question to the North American Motoring sub-forum for the R50; that's a much more active MINI forum, and you'll likely get some better guidance on the R50 than I can offer.


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up!!


----------

